# Video of my sick goldfish.



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGgk1gkwMGY


Please give insight.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok..hard to type holding a baby ; but i'll try...lol..

1......unplug the heater...carp prefer water temps in the mid to lower 60's
2......quit feeding the tropical fish food and get some goldfish food.
3......always keep some aquarisol on hand..treats ich and a few other things..
4......aren't fish's gills supposed to be red....


----------



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

lohachata said:


> ok..hard to type holding a baby ; but i'll try...lol..
> 
> 1......unplug the heater...carp prefer water temps in the mid to lower 60's
> 2......quit feeding the tropical fish food and get some goldfish food.
> ...



1) Heater is off... temp is just maintained at where its been at, Whats the best way to lower water temp?

2) The food says it is ok for gold fish. I bought frozen brine shrimp.. should I use that?

3) Is aquarisal a safe thing to use no matter what?

4) It's his left side gill that is red on the outside. The other side is a little more gold on the outside than red.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes...aquarisol is safe.great for ich,gasping for air,flicking against rocks,slugishness,velvet desease,and protozoan parasites.
i don't care what the package tells you..it is not formulated for goldfish..get a sinking food; not one that floats..
do not feed your goldfish frozen brine.ot any other kind of meat..
often;as goldfish grow ; they go through color changes..different colored spots will appear out of nowhere..a good chance what you are seeing..

the part that is turning red is not the gills....the gills are on the inside..the outside part that covers the gills is called the opercle...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Your fish seems pretty healthy right now. He looks like hes playing with the filter's current. You mentioned that you had them in a 5 gallon tank, and moved the goldfish into the 10 "hospital" tank. What size tank is going to be your new main tank? Hospitals are typically smaller than the main tank 

Also if you want suggestions on a food, get the Aqueon goldfish granules. They are sinking granules and the goldfish LOVE them.

And to loha asking "arent gills supposed to be red": I think he meant the gill covers. As you know, when they turn red it's one symptom of ammonia poisoning.


----------



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

I do agree that he is active. Is it normal for them to move so quickly and fidgety when they swim? I see other goldfish that are more cool and calm. And if Iohachata isn't correct about the color changing.. then I think Im leaning towards the Ammonia poisoning from the time he spent in the 5 gallon.. However, color changing does explain the black spots coming on him.. If it is Ammonia can I still set up his 20 gallon and get it ready for him.. or should I wait? It doesnt seem ok to keep him in the hospital tank...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Fish can be tweaked out when they are stressed, and they will dart around kind of randomly. From what your video showed, your fish just kept getting in the filters path and got pushed around by it. The fish will either learn to stop going under the filter, or it will do it because it wants to play in it.

Loha was referring specifically to the black spots when he mentioned color change. My sister's goldfish is a mix of brown, black and gold.

Set up the 20 gallon right away. You want that set up in advance. Use some Seachem Stability to prevent the 20 gallon from doing a hard cycle. Following the directions on the bottle, and it should cycle pretty quick. Remove him from the hospital tank only after you have completed the treatments that you started on him (usually a daily dose for 5 days to a week from the first medication) and that he shows no symptoms of disease. If you don't finish the treatment, you run the risk of the bacteria that hurt the fish in the first place becoming immune to the antibiotics, because you did not kill ALL of the bacteria.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually bml ; i was referring to all of the fishes color.i have seen many carp go through complete color changes.black moors go from jet black to bronze.little black spots become big black blotches.red turn to white ; and so on..
these changes occur most when the fish is young and growing..
when dna said the gills were red ; i thought he was talking about the fishes gills and not the gill plates...(opercles)....but then saw the he was actually talking about the plates...
personally;i doubt that he is having any problems at all with ammonia..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

lohachata said:


> personally;i doubt that he is having any problems at all with ammonia..


I agree with that. I was just saying that the red gills can be a sign of ammonia problems, although I don't think I've seen a goldfish that is easily affected by ammonia. He did say his 5g tank was really dirty, so maybe some sort of injury or rash (do fish get rashes)? Plus, both gill plates would be red if it had ammonia poisoning.


----------



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

looks like one plate is red while the other is gold and has some reddening... hopefully this is all just growing up for the little guy .. I plan on preparing his twenty gallon tank tomorrow!.. I have to buy some decorations have to find out how the best way to transfer him over is... any suggestions?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

~DnA~ said:


> looks like one plate is red while the other is gold and has some reddening... hopefully this is all just growing up for the little guy .. I plan on preparing his twenty gallon tank tomorrow!.. I have to buy some decorations have to find out how the best way to transfer him over is... any suggestions?


If your water temp or pH is different from the hospital tank, get a ziplock bag and fill it with water from the 10 gallon. Catch the fish with your net and put him in the bag. Float the bag in your 20 gallon for 10 min, then use a turkey baster to fill the bag so that half the water in the bag is from the 10 gallon and half is from the 20 gallon. After another 10 minutes, pour the fish out of the bag and into the net. Do not let the mixed water in the bag go in your new aquarium. Put the fish in the aquarium. Add some Seachem Stability to help the tank cycle.

If the temp and pH are the same as your hospital tank, use your net to scoop him up and just plop him in the new tank. No need to adjust him to your new tank if there are no major differences.

Your fish will look tiny in that 20 gallon by himself, but in due time he will get big. The 20 gallon is large enough that I think you could get a goldfish compatible fish, as long as that fish isnt too huge.


----------

